# Nirvana shipping report



## Iams (Oct 4, 2012)

Just got some more beans for the bank today. Nirvana has been great. My orders have arrived in about the same amount of time from when order was placed to recieving, 2-3 weeks as advertised.

I'm looking forward to starting some more beans. Just wanted to put this out about one of our sponsers and say 'I'm a satisfied customer'.

I'll do a grow journal on what I start when the time comes.

Thanks again to Nirvana for sponsering MP, or Mp sponsering Nirvana:confused2: . I like the 'you scratch my back, I'll scratch yours' business. 

We are a very spread out group of enthusiasts. Its nice to have a central reference point here at MP and supporting our sponsers, to me, is well worth the money.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats on your arrivals:woohoo:

What did you get and what are you growing first?


----------



## gourmet (Oct 4, 2012)

and most important,,,are you going to do a grow journal?


----------



## Iams (Oct 4, 2012)

As already stated, I will post a journal on the beans that will be popped. I feel in the current times we are under it is best to bank things and grow and post later. To have the seeds of things to come is better than to wish I wish I could of had....

Read , Read, Read, is my moto. Please allow me to keep learning more by reading and when the time is right, I will post. Being new to this makes me second guess everything that I do. I'd rather try, with my own skin in the game, than to pick your minds and not try due to so many things to try. Pick a plan and run with it and see what I have learned from trying and growing or not.

I am a believer of help thru failures and sucesses by posting. Today, I just wanted to post a success on that Nirvana has helped me bank away more beans. You all here at Mp, I know in my heart, will help make these beans a success when the time comes. That, I look forward to.

Thankfully yours;


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2012)

I just ordered some more Master Kush seeds from them.  Everyone who smoked it, loved it.  I have one plant in veg that is unsexed and 2 cuts I got from someone I gave some of my seeds to, but they were into flowering a ways and I am not sure if I will be ale to get them to root (my cloning skills have not been at their best lately).

What did you order Iams?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 5, 2012)

*cough it up Iams!*


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2012)

Glad to see Nirvana is doing the right thing and making peeps happy. I will have to give them another try this growing season. Congrats Iams.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 6, 2012)

huh... lol this just answered my question i was gonna post lol... so nirvana is a good source and safe, i do have one question... what do they do to ensure my protection and that customs doesnt find the beans in transit to my address???


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2012)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> huh... lol this just answered my question i was gonna post lol... so nirvana is a good source and safe, i do have one question... what do they do to ensure my protection and that customs doesnt find the beans in transit to my address???



Without going into specifics that would make it easier for LEO to find them, let's just say they are well packaged. Customs gets so many packages daily that you would be surprised how easy it really is. Jmo


----------



## Iams (Oct 8, 2012)

Rough and curious crowd. The ak48 and blue mistic fem beans. I've got My first grow ever going and so far doing well, so I'm taking notes and reading, reading, reading.

I'll do a grow journal when I get them going. Also I have some Ice fem seeds from another order when I got the bubblelicious beans.

The order came in a week before it dawned on me to post a shipping report. There were some new growers asking questions and the idea poped. "Hey, do a shipping report on our sponser."

So here it is. This was my second order from Nirvana. Same amount of time in shipping on both.

Sunakard2000, Hamster is right on. Have no worries.


----------



## Mamba3164 (Dec 13, 2012)

I dont get buying fems. you pay more for less genetics. in a pack of 10 its easy to get 6 or 7 females. plus a male or 2 for pollen and then you can just make your own beans. but pure fems limit all of that. it just doesnt make sense.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 13, 2012)

Mamba3164 said:
			
		

> I dont get buying fems. you pay more for less genetics. in a pack of 10 its easy to get 6 or 7 females. plus a male or 2 for pollen and then you can just make your own beans. but pure fems limit all of that. it just doesnt make sense.


 

Convenience for the grower who doesn't want to propagate


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Dec 16, 2012)

Placed an order on December 1st and it was here by at least the 14th. Hadn't checked the PO box in a few days. Completely satisfied. I ordered 10 blue mystic mixed sex and 5 bubblicious auto fem.


----------

